# Werbt einen Freund x4



## GunSchot (23. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Buffed Community,

 

ich bin immer noch im Besitz von 0 Vollversionen der *WoW Battlechest 6.0  *und würde diese hier gern über werbt einen Freund los werden.

 

Mir geht es vorwiegend um die werbt einen Freund Belohnung.

 

Bei Interesse und fragen am besten hier unter diesem Beitrag schreiben oder bei sofortiger Antwort einfach eine Nachricht hier im Forum hinterlassen.

 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 

GunSchot

 

 

 

*Edit* Alle WoW Battlechest Versionen haben einen Abnehmer gefunden.


----------



## celetrost (30. Juli 2018)

wie ist dein battle.tag will dir was vorschlagen


----------



## GunSchot (3. August 2018)

Nun sind es nur noch 3 *WoW Battlechest 6.0.*


----------



## powerdavid23 (8. August 2018)

Hab dir eine PN deswegen geschrieben


----------

